# ASA Payout schedule needed -



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking to host a shoot - would like to publish the payout schedule in advance so everybody knows.

I realize they pay top 20% but unsure how they calculate prize money from that point.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin is a 1place per 5 of your pay out amount 
1-5. 100%
6-10. 1-65%. 2-35%
11-15. 1-50% 2- 30% 3-20%
16-20. 1-40% 2-30% 3-20% 4-10%

And hers the whole chart 
http://www.asaarchery.com/IP/images/documents/asa/club/14B_ASA_Payback_Schedule.pdf


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Also Kevin......it's. 40% of the entry so lets say the entry is 20 bucks. If this is a qualifier... 5 goes to Asa ....9 goes to the host and 6 goes to the pot.....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> Also Kevin......it's. 40% of the entry so lets say the entry is 20 bucks. If this is a qualifier... 5 goes to Asa ....9 goes to the host and 6 goes to the pot.....


Thanks .....


----------

